# Sour cream raisin pie



## cueinco (Oct 15, 2015)

I've never had it, but a friend just came back from pheasant hunting up by Mitchell, South Dakota. The folks running the camp made "sour cream raisin pie". He claimed it was great. I've never had it, let alone heard of it. I'm wondering if anyone from that area has a recipe that they'd be willing to share. I've seem some recipes on the web but I was wondering if any of the folks here from South Dakota could shed some more light on the subject. Thanks in advance....Greg


----------



## b-one (Oct 15, 2015)

Not a clue here. Sounds strange but you never know this could be interesting!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2015)

With a quick google I saw about 4 or 5 distinctively different sour cream raisin pies.


----------



## cueinco (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes, I saw the recipes on Google but I was looking for "the inside scoop". Maybe someone on here has grandma's recipe from the mid-west. I should have asked my friend if the woman at the farm was willing to share her recipe.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2015)

CueInCO said:


> Yes, I saw the recipes on Google but I was looking for "the inside scoop". Maybe someone on here has grandma's recipe from the mid-west. I should have asked my friend if the woman at the farm was willing to share her recipe.


My Mom has a raisin pie recipe......... when she was a child in the middle of the sand dunes of West Texas's cotton fields her mother made it. The were dirt poor, but raisins were cheap and they were stored easily. I don't remember ever eating one but here's her recipe.

Grrrrr..... threads in a melt down mode I'll log and try again in a min.

*Raisin Pie*

*Ingredients:*

1/2 cup  sugar 

2  eggs 

1 teaspoon  cinnamon 

2 tablespoons  vinegar 

2 cups  sugar 

1 teaspoon  allspice 

1 cup  raisins 

2 tablespoons  milk 

*Directions:*

Melt Butter, add sugar and eggs, add remaining ingredients and pour into pie crust.

I can't tell you its good, but I can tell you it's old and no doubt made in an 8". No doubt frugally. I have some of the old pies like a fake apple pie made with soda crackers, pressed dried fruit pie, butter milk pie, etc... not what you see today. And nearly all the ladies made fried pies with dried or canned fruits. I am babbling quick shoot me!


----------



## cueinco (Oct 16, 2015)

Foam, thanks very much for taking the time to post the recipe. I'll have to do some experiments and post the results. Thanks again....Greg


----------



## cchampigny (Jan 18, 2017)

Not sure how they do it in South Dakota but here is a recipe from my french Canadian Grandma

Ingredients

1 cooked pie crust (9-10 inch works good)

1 cup sugar

1 cup raisins

1 cup sour cream

1 tsp flour

1/2 tsp cinnamon

1 egg beaten

1 tsp baking soda

1. Mix sugar, raisins, sour cream, flour and cinnamon.  

2. Add the beaten egg and mix some more.

3. Cook in a double boiler, stiring constantly, until it thickens (it gets very thick (think pudding) and that is what you want)

4. Remove from heat and add 1 tsp of baking soda.  This causes it to fluff up instantly.  Once stirred in simply dump it into the cooked pie crust and then let it cool.  We usually make it ahead of time and     just put it in the fridge.

5.  Serve with a topping of whipped cream.

Chad


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 22, 2017)

I've never even heard of sour cream raisin pie.  I'm not a fan of raisin pie, but this sounds kinda interesting.

I'm going to try your grandma's recipe Chad.  Thanks for posting it.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 22, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> My Mom has a raisin pie recipe......... when she was a child in the middle of the sand dunes of West Texas's cotton fields her mother made it. The were dirt poor, but raisins were cheap and they were stored easily. I don't remember ever eating one but here's her recipe.
> 
> Grrrrr..... threads in a melt down mode I'll log and try again in a min.
> 
> I can't tell you its good, but I can tell you it's old and no doubt made in an 8". No doubt frugally. I have some of the old pies like a fake apple pie made with soda crackers, pressed dried fruit pie, butter milk pie, etc... not what you see today. And nearly all the ladies made fried pies with dried or canned fruits. I am babbling quick shoot me!


Kevin, my Mom used to make that fake apple pie when things got tough.  I had forgotten all about it.   It was actually quite good.

Gary


----------



## cueinco (Jan 22, 2017)

Chad thanks for posting that. I hadn't heard about using baking soda on a filling. Make sense I guess. I'm working on dropping a few pounds after the New Year so it may be a while until I get to try this. I certainly will though. Thanks for taking the time to respond....Greg


----------



## foamheart (Jan 22, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Kevin, my Mom used to make that fake apple pie when things got tough.  I had forgotten all about it.   It was actually quite good.
> 
> Gary


We were so abused Gary, we're we?  LOL


----------

